# Sound for DC locos



## johnsever (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi I have been modelling in HO for many years. Most of my locos are scratch or kit-built, and all DC. I have recently purchased a couple of BLI Paragon 2 locos with sound - will these operate ok with a thyristor controller? Also, BLI say these will have sound thru DC with their DC Master Analog Control Module. There is also a similar product from MRC. Any advice on which way to go would be much appreciated. Also, any advice on what to fit to diesel locos (DC) to get sound. Thanks.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Go with the DC Master for your BLIs. It is known to work.
I got a BLI this year and love it. It was a fiasco at first though.
I am DC also.
Place I bought it from said I needed DC Master to work the sounds.
The DC Master did nothing and I called BLI. They walked me through
some steps and decided the DC Master was bad. Had me send it
back to them. 2 days later they called me and said they blew the help
for me. My BLI is a paragon but not paragon2, they knew this. They forgot
DC Master does not work on first paragons. I needed a quantum engineer
module. Got one and all works fine now. No help on adding sound to your
other locos. Place I bought loco from offered to return the DC Master. 
I am going to keep it because I plan to purchase some paragon2s later
and will need it.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

just install a DCC/DC sound decoder into it. That is the only way to add sounds nowadays I believe. They work fine in DC mode and makes it preupgraded to DCC down the road. You just can't control it all but the nescisary bell and whistle can be. 
I have a thread here that describes the DCC installing procses for sound or just plain DCC. If it looks to daunting for you to do yourself I can install it into your locomotive for you.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

What he said. You will have sounds in DC from your new paragon2s.
The DC master just lets you adjust individual volume for horn, engine
sounds, bell, air brakes, and flange squealing. It will also let you change 
cv values, how quick engine accelerates or decelerates. It will let you
control lights , cab lights on or off, headlight on or off and maybe
the ditch lights. It will go through startup of diesel engine and shutdown.
I think I heard DC Master will work with atlas locos and 
some proto 2000s with sound also. Nice for DC.

I don't know but I would think a sound decoder could be added to almost
any older loco. And you need a speaker.


----------



## johnsever (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks to those who responded, very helpful.


----------

